# New owner Pacific Seacraft 25



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Chris from L.A. with Hull # 16 named Tachi II which i acquired from a "scrapper" in a title swap for my Pearson 28.
Have owned and sailed aboard a number of 25 footers and the interior of this one has been the most livable.
There is plenty to do but I am quite happy with the swap.Glad to have the company of other owners! 😎
More to follow...


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Kool! Welcome to Sailnet. Keep us up to date on what you do with her.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Cool cjtoomey , I like those boats . I new a guy that had the 20' version of that boat . Anyhow good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Thanks Barquito! Look forward to any input. 
Markwesti, thanks as well!


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

What are your plans , upgrades ? What engine do you have ? 
https://sailboatdata.com/sailboat/pacific-seacraft-25-1
https://svyankeegirl.com/


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Now you did it Mark...
One or two simple galley mods, *new oak faced beadboard overhead, plenty of finishishing for sloppy interior work * removal of midships caprails to facilitate water egress and stop the leaking, new bowsprit and bow roller platforms, solar installation and more! 
Mostly thinking about a December shakedown at this point.

And yourself? What Westsail are you on?
Are you cruising now...any plans at the moment?
Chris


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Oh...no engine. Should be finished with my single sweep just after Thanksgiving.
Water tank instead.


----------



## midwesterner (Dec 14, 2015)

cjtoomey said:


> Oh...no engine. Should be finished with my single sweep just after Thanksgiving.
> Water tank instead.


So are you planning on repowering your new boat?


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey Chris , we have a Westsail 28 that we have owned for about 25 yrs. We are not what I would really call "cruisers" or "live aboards" , although we do some cruising and we live aboard in the summer time . We are based in Long Beach , California . Alamitos Bay to be exact a short distance from you . So of course we love Catalina , San Diego , Dana , New Port , we don't get up North (to cold) . Because we are both getting up there and retired we have no plans to cruise out of the country . I know some would say "you are retired you can go anywhere you want" , true for some .


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

Wow 25 yrs! I guess that means you have been happy with your Westie.
Communicated a lot with Bud Taplin who was very free with info on the Dreadnought 32 I owned... seems he built interiors on a number of those. Hope he is still around leading the wesrsail charge.
As regards Tachi repower plans, no more engine. I will be putting in a water tank where the engine was and I am looking at designing and having fabricated a removeable outboard bracket. I was told by someone that PS once made a bracket for the 25.
In the meanwhile I will go without. I often sailed my Pearson and the Dreadnough w/o engine so I am reasonably comfortable with that.


----------



## Markwesti (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes Bud is still around can be reached here WESTSAIL - WORLD CRUISER YACHT CO.
No engine ? ARRG .. Salty .


----------



## cjtoomey (Nov 20, 2018)

This guy, Kevin Boothby, is a great inspiration with his calm and skilled way in managing an enginless gaff rigged, full keeled boat. Maybe you have seen his vids before...


----------



## adrianvergot (9 mo ago)

Looking for someone who knows exactly where the HIN is on one of these 25's, called Pacific Seacraft directly and even they don't know for sure on this vintage model of sailboat. If anyone on this thread has info, would be appreciated.


----------

